# Restless leg syndrome and beta blockers??



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

I noticed my horrendous restless leg syndrome has been negligable this past week, which was really an incredible difference as it was fairly severe. I happened to look up today the beta blocker interaction with the syndrome to see if there was any correlation, and apparently propanolol is actually prescribed for restless leg syndrome! I did not know that, so it was a great blind experiment. who'da thought. (At least that is an added benefit to having to be on these drugs....I hate being on meds... I am so scared about Monday, waiting waiting waiting for the endo appt is tough.... )


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a nice little added bonus for you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stacey,

Have you had your Ferritin levels checked? I had RLS pretty bad when my iron levels were low.

Glad to hear the beta blockers are working for you.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

yes, shockingly my ferritin was in range, whoo hoo!  even weirder because I had a c section a year ago and was told I might need a transfusion because my levels were so low. and I dont eat much meat or beans. huh.

How did you find the thyroid surgery?


----------

